# Anybody feels like they can pass out any minute?



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Like being barely conscious? And you don't even care??? What is this hell??? I am not here for myself!!!


----------



## dissoziation (Aug 20, 2015)

I haven't felt like this in a while, though I remember that I used to feel this way when I would go into really intense dissociative episodes. I would feel so tired during them that I would feel like I would fall asleep quickly wherever I was if I wasn't careful.


----------



## jotteff (Aug 11, 2015)

@mezona: I think I know exactly what you mean. During the first months of my DP I thought I would lose my consciousness completely and die. DP feels like I am not 100% conscious and could pass out anytime.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

But it is not okay! I've been feeling like this for a year. A YEAR!!! That can't be okay. And NOTHING is helping. I am beyond hopeless ((


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I actually dissociate that badly that I pass out quite frequently.

I fell unconscious while having my blood pressure taken by the doctor. He had no clue what to do. Doctors aren't fussed unless you pass out for longer than one minute at least 4 times per week.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Also
..I am closing in on the most depressing one year anniversary ever :-(


----------



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

KJames said:


> Also
> ..I am closing in on the most depressing one year anniversary ever :-(


I hear ya...it's been a year and 4.5 months of DP literally every second. Can't feel body, no sense of self or what the hell I am doing. Great way to live eh? Protection mechnasim...yeah right. It's more like hell.


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

KJames said:


> I actually dissociate that badly that I pass out quite frequently.
> 
> I fell unconscious while having my blood pressure taken by the doctor. He had no clue what to do. Doctors aren't fussed unless you pass out for longer than one minute at least 4 times per week.


KJames, have you been checked for possible hypoglycemia?

and yes Mezona, i had this same experience yesterday morning. though it had seemed to improve these past couple weeks. and this experience scared me into a guess a partial relapse?? and ive been dealing with it continuously since.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

Unfortunately Yes, tidalpine. I was that concerned the doctors were missing something I bought a home test. I honestly thought that my EEG would have picked up something but according to my GP everything is in working order.

If there's anything else you can think of that I could get tested for please let me know - I'm desperate to stop the passing out, even though it's less frequent than it used to be. It seems to happen when I dissociate fully and if I'm having a panic attack.

Thanks 
KJ


----------



## Mr confused (Apr 8, 2016)

yeah like you are on automatic mode it's that feeling when you are asleep and they wake you up to do something and you wake up not knowing what you are doing it's just happen that what i feel but the problem i'm awake !! :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Mr cobfused, do you experience the blank mind too?


----------

